# ‘Wild at heart’ ring



## Olly Buckle (Mar 17, 2012)

This is not for a story, a friend has found two matching rings in different places and we wonder what their significance is. There is a deeply engraved symbol on the front that could be four snakes rearing their heads in the air, going off to one side there is what looks like a square building with six windows on two floors over a snake, on the other side a domed building over another snake. My friend tells me an image of the ring appears for several seconds in the movie “Wild at heart”, but its significance is not explained. It looks like a signet ring for some sort of organisation, doesn’t look especially well made, dull silver in colour there are traces of gilding on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Potty (Mar 17, 2012)

Any chance of a picture? I'm getting too much bizzare porn googling the description you gave.


----------



## Cefor (Mar 18, 2012)

A picture would be very helpful, Olly, if you have one? I found a page that, whilst very long, had nothing much of value unless one considers occult symbolism to define all of our symbols?


----------



## madnicko (Jul 6, 2012)

Actually i would really appreciate too if someone could tell me more about this ring. Cause i have found exactly the same ring as described when i was a little boy. It's the ring from the movie even with all the writings and so. Here is the scene from the movie on youtube, time when they show the ring it's 1:47

Crazy murder scene in "Wild At Heart" by David Lynch - YouTube

Thanks for any knowledge You can share ! I in fact singed in just so i finally find out.


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

If I tell you, do you give me your word to (dispose of it/treat it) respectfully?


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 7, 2012)

It does sound like a signet ring. In which case the symbols you see are likely only significant to whichever group or organization made it. The buildings are, my best guess, where they meet or founded their organization/occult/chess club. 

From what I know, snakes are generally used to symbolize wisdom and power, but they could be anything, from symbolic, to simply for artistic or aesthetic reasons.

At this point I believe this is likely a membership ring of some sort. Back when I was a kid I was a member of the Society of Young American Magicians (Yes, I was that kind of a dork, Lol.) Our membership ring had snakes on it, forming a circle, heads to tails. A symbol of a closed group of wisdom/knowledge, I suppose.

In my defense, magic was a great excuse to talk to girls! "Hi, would you like to see a magic trick?" :encouragement:


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 7, 2012)

strangely I spoke with my friend yesterday and he said he was going toe-mail me an image of the ring, the clip madnicko has given a link to is not abad image, I'll see if my friends is better.

bo-7md, not sure if you are serious, if so you are welcome to pm me if you wish. If you are referring to the ring rather than the knowledge I am sure my friend will treat it with respect.


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> strangely I spoke with my friend yesterday and he said he was going toe-mail me an image of the ring, the clip madnicko has given a link to is not abad image, I'll see if my friends is better.
> 
> bo-7md, not sure if you are serious, if so you are welcome to pm me if you wish. If you are referring to the ring rather than the knowledge I am sure my friend will treat it with respect.



I'm serious, you'll know why when you read the PM.

And thank you.


----------



## madnicko (Jul 7, 2012)

bo_7md said:


> If I tell you, do you give me your word to (dispose of it/treat it) respectfully?



I'm not sure how much giving words in online discussion counts but YES. I give You my word. If it's better for You to write me in the PM, do it then. But if You really know i would be really glad if You tell me. Cause although i don't believe in ghosts this ring scares me since i found it as a child and i don't have any idea why... Then when i saw the scene from the movie, where they murder this guy and right before they kill him they would show him exactly the same ring i have at home i realized that it can't be just some random ring. Someone has to at least know what ring is it, what it represents...

thx, for any clue !


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

madnicko said:


> I'm not sure how much giving words in online discussion counts but YES. I give You my word. If it's better for You to write me in the PM, do it then. But if You really know i would be really glad if You tell me. Cause although i don't believe in ghosts this ring scares me since i found it as a child and i don't have any idea why... Then when i saw the scene from the movie, where they murder this guy and right before they kill him they would show him exactly the same ring i have at home i realized that it can't be just some random ring. Someone has to at least know what ring is it, what it represents...
> 
> thx, for any clue !



It counts to me. =)

It's not a ghost ring or anything nor does it carry any supernatural powers. Check your P.M.

Regards,

Bo-


----------



## Potty (Jul 7, 2012)

Dude tell me too! I actually spent a lot of time trying to find out what it was


----------



## bo_7md (Jul 7, 2012)

Potty said:


> Dude tell me too! I actually spent a lot of time trying to find out what it was



Check your PM.


----------

